# SWC zone border



## buddy559 (Feb 13, 2014)

Is the cutoff for the SWC heading west Trinidad, or can you go all the way to ABQ and stay in the same zone. On the map it shows it skimming along the border between Trinidad, and Albuquerque. - Thanks


----------



## JayPea (Feb 13, 2014)

Albuquerque is a border city on the SWC. If you leave from Chicago, for example, it is a one zone trip to Albuquerque.


----------



## chakk (Feb 13, 2014)

Albuquerque, Lamy, Las Vegas NM, Raton, and Trinidad can all be reached from both Chicago and LA on a one-zone AGR. award.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 13, 2014)

Every station between Trinidad and Albuquerque on the SWC route is in both the Midwest zone and the western zone. The SWC is the only route that has multiple border stations.


----------



## buddy559 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info. That's pretty generous of Amtrak.


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 14, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> Every station between Trinidad and Albuquerque on the SWC route is in both the Midwest zone and the western zone. The SWC is the only route that has multiple border stations.


Is that documented anywhere along with the other border cities on other routes? Amtrak's zone map is very unclear (e.g. Dearborn).


----------



## Ryan (Feb 14, 2014)

Map looks pretty clear to me. Detroit is on the border. Deaborn is in the Central.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 14, 2014)

The zone map for Michigan sucks. I've pulled it up to about 1000000000% zoom, and Port Huron looks like it's in the east zone. That's stupid, since that would make Port Huron to Chicago a two-zone trip.  

I ended up calling AGR, and they confirmed Port Huron is in the Central zone and (as Ryan said) Detroit is on the border of central/east, meaning you can book it as either. I think they just screwed up the dot when they put Port Huron on the zone map.

If you're going east from Dearborn, I'd consider leaving from Detroit (or Toledo) so you don't have to book it as a two-zone trip.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 14, 2014)

The border cities are Atlanta (Crescent), Cincinnati (Cardinal), Toledo (LSL & CL), Wolf Point (EB), Denver (CZ), ELP (TE/SL) and the SWC stops shown above. Also border cities are Detroit and Port Huron. (The former most often you'll be going west, the later has the only route going west. There use to be routes from both going east into Canada.)


----------



## A.J. (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm going to be taking a trip later this summer, from Plattsburgh, NY to Gallup, NM. As Gallup is a just a couple of hours after ABQ, which is on the border of the zones, I'd rather not use a ton of points just for those last few hours. Would it make sense to book with my rewards from Plattsburgh to Gallup in a sleeper, then separately buy a coach ticket from ABQ to Gallup? And if I did that, what are the chances that the attendant would simply let me stay in the sleeper, provided no one getting on in ABQ has booked the room?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 1, 2014)

Since ABQ is the Zone Border for two Zones (Central and West) you will need to book your 2 Zone Award from Plattsburgh to ABQ. ( a Roomette will be 20,000 Points, 19,000 if you have the AGR Master Card)! if you book to Gallup it would be a 3 Zone Award!

Then you make a Separate Rez for a Paid Coach ticket from ABQ to Gallup! As you say if nobody has booked your room from ABQ the SCA with the Conductors OK can let you stay in your room but if you eat Dinner in the Diner you will have to pay for your meal unless the SWC is running really late and Dinner is served before ABQ!!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 1, 2014)

As Jim said, book the award PLG-ABQ and a coach ticket from there. I have done this many times and 95+% of the time you can remain in the room.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 1, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Since ABQ is the Zone Border for two Zones (Central and West) you will need to book your 2 Zone Award from Plattsburgh to ABQ. ( a Roomette will be 20,000 Points, 19,000 if you have the AGR Master Card)! if you book to Gallup it would be a 3 Zone Award!


Jim, I am not understanding what you mean by it only being 19,000 points if you have the AGR card.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 1, 2014)

printman2000 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Since ABQ is the Zone Border for two Zones (Central and West) you will need to book your 2 Zone Award from Plattsburgh to ABQ. ( a Roomette will be 20,000 Points, 19,000 if you have the AGR Master Card)! if you book to Gallup it would be a 3 Zone Award!
> ...


Yes, you get a 5% point rebate when you have the AGR Master Card and your points never expire!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 1, 2014)

You redeem 20,000 points, but then (because and only if you have the AGR MasterCard) you receive 1,000 points back (the rebate). Thus effectively your cost is 19,000 points!


----------



## crescent2 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes, and I had forgotten that. My 3,000 point rebate was a nice surprise! And those appeared back in my account very quickly.

I'd never accumulate enough points without using the AGR credit card and buying points when there's a good bonus. I've also converted HH points at a bad exchange rate.

So, is Port Huron in both zones? Not that it's likely to ever affect me.

I think the map could do a better job at some places on the zone borders. Most, like ATL and DEN, are clear, though.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes, technically Port Huron is in both the Eastern and Midwest Zone. However currently you can only travel westbound (like to Chicago). At one time, there was a continuation of that route east to Sarnia and Toronto.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 1, 2014)

thanks guys!


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 1, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Yes, you get a 5% point rebate when you have the AGR Master Card and your points never expire!


Really? Since when? I have never gotten a rebate. How do you get it? Do you have to ask or is it automatic? Is this new?

Are the details about it online somewhere?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 1, 2014)

Its not new, I started getting it in 2009 when I got the AGR MC! It's in the AGR T&C and I always ask for my Rebate when booking even though the agents should have that info on your profile when you call!


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 1, 2014)

Just looked and I did get the rebate. Wow. Never heard about it. Of course, you have to have the full amount of points to make the reservation. Then you get some back.

That is awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 1, 2014)

If you have the AGR MasterCard it's automatic. On your AGR account it will show (for example) "2 zone redemption = -20000" and another line says "rebate = 1000"!


----------

